# can this be done??



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Have 2 dcc bachman trains, starter set. would like to run 2 seperate tracks . can i run a jumper from one set of tracks to the other and power both at the same time?? Thanks for input.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you running a DCC controller? Or a DC power pack?
If yes then you do not run the tracks you run the engines. With DCC power is applied to all track with the same signal. The commands then are addressed to each engine.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Can this be done?*

Hi WALTR: Many thanks for reply, yes i will be running dcc bachman digital commander starter set. Got it on a christmas sale at hobby lobby, so figured what the heck might as well foray off into dcc I thought i might be able to do this but wanted to confirm with someone more knowledgeable, I am also assuming i can run the 2 trains on seperate tracks in oposite direction at same time?? as the locos are being directed through and by the decoder, not by polarity of track??


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The question isn't too clear,so the answer will have "yes","no" and "if".

OK,your power station is DCC,so YES you can power as many tracks you may wish to as long as you don't have shorts (like return loops).Then if your tracks are going to be linked together with crossovers,polarity will have to be the same(right track with right track on both).
Now,powering more than one train...YES...if your power supply has enough power AND if it has accomodation for extra throttles as you CAN'T have more than one command station powering the same tracks.
Usually,starter sets are minimally powered and I have no idea if the Bachmann set has jacks for extra throttle(s).


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

The Bachmann EZ command system is (alledgedly) a 1 amp system, with a port to plug in a second throttle. I have run two trains on the same track with no problems. If your running two trains by yourself, you just select the loco decoder address (programmed into one of the 9 function keys-the tenth key is for analog locos). Hope this helps.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Can this be done??*

Thank you johnAP for jumping in, couldnt have stated it better and what you say matches with factory manual and dvd furnished. I am hoping this set Digital commander will be a nice little starter set!! I know not to be expecting big things fom it, but i think it will work for a 4 yr old and 61 yr old pa starting out:laugh: i have a dc bachman, and plan on putting a simple decoder in it so dont have to have seperate track, basically its mine and the other 2 are his I think because they are santa fe red and silver and mine is sf yellow and blue:laugh: or maybe he has caught on, "he who has the most toys wins":laugh:


----------

